# best place for tools



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

i need a place to find some of the specialty tools like torx sets for my cordless screwdriver, clutch tools, carb adjusters and flywheel knockers............any ideas?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It all depends on what your plans are, if you are going to become a small engine pro you need to get pro tools from Snap-on,Mac, Craftsman, S&K etc. However, it you are a weekend grease junkie like most of us, the first place I usually go is the tool section of the local Close-Outs store like Big-Lots, they seem to have a lot of "unexpected" tools cheap(they are cheap tools and will not hold up for the pro) but will get the job done for the occasional user. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

no..........really lookin for the tools that sears doesnt carry........ like the carb adjusters. i already have a great set of mechanics tools and air tools but lookin for the specialty tools....but thanx for the tip on cheep crap i can just destroy without fretting.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

All I could find http://www.leadingedge-airfoils.com/rtx-2cyc.htm

Snap On is a good place to start. Pricey though http://www.snapon.com/


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Generally carb adjusters are only going to be available to repair techs per EPA regulations. Anyone selling them to the general public could get their supplier in deep do-do.


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

TYVM Hank.........any idea on the other speciality tools?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Found some tools at the following, check it out.
http://www.nextag.com/carburetor-tool/search-html
Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

no help there Geo but thanx............i got my carb adjusters, half moon, pinned and ridged ( dont ask how please ) now where do i find the clutch removal tools?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hammer and screwdriver works fine


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Some Hardware stores carry a few simple tools,such as flywheel knockers,oil filter wrenches,sockets/hand tools,Gear pulllers ETC.And Wal-Mart sales tools too.I'm always on the look out for tools and things thet I can use as tools.Like I was in the grocery store and found a good masuring cup (for oil mix) and I use a tea strainer to keep my carb.cleaner clean.And a crochet needle to pull inlet seats and a pair of forceps (slightly bent on the end) to pull fuel line.Sometimes it pays to use your imagination too.


----------



## TechLarry (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a kit no one ever thinks of, but once they have it will never do without.

Next time you go to the Dentist, ask him for a set of old, worn-out dental tools.

The whole pack - Picks, mirrors, etc...

You'll be amazed at how useful they are.

-Larry


----------

